# Clearwater



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

I just got back from Clearwater for work, and I am PISSED!!! lol I didin't get to do any fishing, hell I didn't get a chance to go to the beaches, but it looks like a wonderful place to get some fishing done. If I get to go down again, are their any secret spots I need to hit?? Fishing or food?? We did get to go to Bascom's, which was pretty good, but I REALLY wanted to try the Baithouse Tackle and Tavern. I wish I wasn't there for work, but I will say holy hell can it get any more humid?? Monday was crazy humid.. made it hard to breathe lol.. Anyway, you floridans have a great setup for fishing, more than I can say for NC which still allows inshore trawling and gill nets out the wazoo... Enjoy your fishing heaven!! It looks like a great place to fish and live


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

humid.......... nah.
thats liquid sunshine.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Will, 

If you went to Bascoms you missed a ton of better restaurants. I've never heard of the baithouse tackle and tavern and I've lived here 43 years. Yes, you are right, the humidity is utterly brutal here and seems to be pretty bad this year. Save your pennies and book a trip with the Mad Snooker the next time you're here. Seriously huge snook. I don't have any secret spots to share with you and the spots I do have are pretty public knowledge and dependant on warm moving water. Glad you enjoyed our town, this is a fishing town.


----------



## JCGator (Feb 5, 2015)

check out "The Bait House" just as you come into clearwater beach. its on the water and they have food and lots of craft beers. They also have all kinds of live bait. I usually stop in here to get out of the rain and grab a beer.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey JC,

Thanks now I know where its at. I try to stay away from the beach as much as possible until about November. I will go and check it out when it slows down and cools off some.


----------

